# RTM Tango Angler - advice



## spizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am looking around for a new fishing kayak, and had a look at a RTM tango angler. I liked the lines on this yak and it looked like a nifty little fishing package.

Has anyone here ever owned a RTM yak? (The tango?) I would really appreciate any advice or feedback on this brand.

Cheers.
Spizza.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Mate cant comment on the Tango, however some of the other members have them. I have a RTM Disco and its a good little yak, well made and finished, good price as well.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Looks like a great fun fishing yak to use in protected and semi protected waters. Its pretty short and a bit Scrambleresque or Gemini-ish so it may not track too well in open seas. It looks like it would be a dog in the surf. Going by the weight and length it would be very easy for one person to manage on the car etc... Could be really good fun and practical if you fish calm waters.


----------



## spizza (Jan 20, 2008)

thanks guys.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Similar size to a Viking Espri. Doesn't track a straight line in windy conditions all that well but has some nice features and is very stable. It's got a fair bit of rocker in the nose and soft chines on the sides so does go surprisingly well in the surf.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Spizza, ive had a RTM tempo for a year or so, can recommend the manufacturer and their work although havent had a look at the Tango.


----------



## spizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Craig said:


> Similar size to a Viking Espri. Doesn't track a straight line in windy conditions all that well but has some nice features and is very stable. It's got a fair bit of rocker in the nose and soft chines on the sides so does go surprisingly well in the surf.


thanks Craig. Are you familiar with the Tarpon 120 angler from WSystems? I am basically comparing the Tango with the Tarpon 120...

Cheers,
S.


----------



## Craig (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey Spizza

I haven't paddled the Tarpon 120 yet as I'm still waiting on my delivery of Wilderness System kayaks. I don't think there are any in Qld as yet.
The Wildernes System kayaks are popullat overseas and do look very well finished, designed and fitted out.
If your still looking in a months time, Pm me....I'll have paddled both by then and have a better comparison!


----------



## spizza (Jan 20, 2008)

Craig said:


> Hey Spizza
> 
> I haven't paddled the Tarpon 120 yet as I'm still waiting on my delivery of Wilderness System kayaks. I don't think there are any in Qld as yet.
> The Wildernes System kayaks are popullat overseas and do look very well finished, designed and fitted out.
> If your still looking in a months time, Pm me....I'll have paddled both by then and have a better comparison!


thanks mate - cheers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

Craig said:


> Hey Spizza
> 
> I haven't paddled the Tarpon 120 yet as I'm still waiting on my delivery of Wilderness System kayaks. I don't think there are any in Qld as yet.
> The Wildernes System kayaks are popullat overseas and do look very well finished, designed and fitted out.
> If your still looking in a months time, Pm me....I'll have paddled both by then and have a better comparison!


Hey Craig,

I know where there are a couple of Wilderness Systems Kayaks in QLD ;-) - one in my garage, and another in a mates place.

I shipped a couple across from WA 3 years ago, fantastic kayaks and a great addition to your range of kayaks mate 8)

May even come down to see you about an upgrade to a T140 someday...... ;-)


----------

